

Go Builder Plan - helper
http://golang.org/s/builderplan

======
tyleregeto
Sort of off topic, but one thing I really enjoy about the Go project is how
open development and intent is. In addition to this, the Go team has shared
plans (and invited discussion) for many things, some examples:

Internal changes:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1e8kOo3r51b2BWtTs_1uADIA5...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1e8kOo3r51b2BWtTs_1uADIA5djfXhPT36s6eHVRIvaU/edit)

Linker overhaul:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xN-g6qjjWflecSP08LNgh2uF...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xN-g6qjjWflecSP08LNgh2uFsKjWb-
rR9KA11ip_DIE/edit)

Garbage collector changes:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/16Y4IsnNRCN43Mx0NZc5YXZLo...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/16Y4IsnNRCN43Mx0NZc5YXZLovrHvvLhK_h0KN8woTO4/edit)

------
batbomb
Ditto on the Darwin builds.

Since Apple ditched the Xserve forever ago and the legal issues of Mac OSX on
non-apple hardware, builds on mac are a pain in the ass for everyone. You get
to buy your Mac Pro, deal with VMware when you want to build for more than one
OS (which of course means someone always loses days at a time doing something
minor), and hope you have a nice 6U square peg available for your cylindrical
trashcan peg.

~~~
Gracana
Not 6U, a pair of mac pros needs only 4U of rack space.

[http://www.sonnettech.com/product/rackmacpro.html](http://www.sonnettech.com/product/rackmacpro.html)

~~~
kristianp
Seems like overkill, with the unused graphics capabilities, I guess the cards
could be removed. Could a couple of macbook pros fit into a 1U?

~~~
Gracana
Well most of the computing power is in the GPU, so for some sort of specific
application you could take advantage of them, but for this sort of thing,
yeah, it's not a great fit. I'm not sure about laptops. You could probably do
it, but there was an article on here a while ago about using chromebooks for
ARM native compilation, and the result was that the machines weren't quite up
to it. The load would kill the machines and cause their batteries to swell up
alarmingly. I'm not sure if a macbook would fare better.

------
secure
Sweet. I’m in the same boat, using buildbot to produce binary packages (from
git) for Debian unstable and the most recent Ubuntu release.

I’m particularly interested in the orchestration part of what they come up
with in order to quickly boot VMs on GCE (or other cloud providers), do a
build, and turn them down again.

------
ChikkaChiChi
Should I assume that this topic directly relates to building Go the language
and not Go binaries that we use Go to write?

I see some comments here that seem like overkill for building cross-platform
binaries which is why I ask.

------
pcl
_For Windows, we throw out some of our principles..._

I hope that they saw the Drawbridge announcement[0] and discussion[1].

[0] [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/projects/drawbridge/](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/projects/drawbridge/)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8257250](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8257250)

~~~
enneff
How does this research project help us today?

~~~
pcl
Today? Not at all, unless you have some connections at Microsoft Research. But
it would seem to be just the thing to address some of the concerns in the
Windows section of the OP.

